# Docked head?



## Pandapop (Jul 27, 2012)

I did some online research, and I'm concerned about one of my baby mice... she's 22 days old.

While changing their bin, I stopped to watch the babies eat and play for a little while, and I happened to notice that one little girl had her head docked slighty to the side... she walks in a straight line, eats well and plays with her siblings, but I don't know what to make of her condition.

A few places online suggested that this is a symptom of respiratory infection or inner-ear infection... and on the AFRMA, one Q & A suggests it's a 'middle-ear' infection, or likely something to do with the brain.

Her balance is still good (having climbed along the food dish and over her siblings) and she acts just like any other ordinary mouse, except that her head is tilted off to the right. When searching the crock dish of food, she moves her body like she's trying to view out of her left eye -- on the side of her head that isn't affected.

Maybe she has some sort of problem with her vision? I really don't know. It could be anything, and that worries me. As far as I know, there is no vet around here that specializes in small mammals (or will even consider looking at one). I don't want to have to put her down if it's nothing. I planned to keep her long before I noticed this, but obviously I won't be breeding her if it's somehow hereditary? Also if that's the case, I don't think I'll be breeding any of her siblings...

Any advice? Suggestions?


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

inner ear infection or something wrong with the brain is likely. It' shouldn't be hereditary though.

A course of anti-botics is your only chance and even then she might end up having a permanent head tilt. You'll want to put her down if she starts walking in circles on her side or is unable to eat/drink.

I had one that developed this overnight and had to be put down she was soo bad. :/ 
I also have a buck that has a tiny head tilt, he developed two weeks ago but as it's not causing any problems I have just left him too it.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Neurological disorders causing head tilt tend to have other symptoms such as seizures, balance problems and behavioural issues. Middle ear infections seriously affect balance. The mouse would also be experiencing weight loss from nausea.

(_Inner_ ear infections are not that common.)

As the mouse displays none of these issues, from what you've described it really sounds like she simply has impaired vision in her right eye. That's why she favours the left eye and tilts her head to the right when walking. The impairment/blindness could be from many causes, and it could be genetic or just congenital.

So, while she's eating well and acting normally, I wouldn't be overly concerned. 

If you wanted, you could test for blindness in one eye by trying to catch her attention with something placed on her right side, out of vision from her left eye. If she doesn't respond, but responds when the same stimuli is placed on her "good" side, then there's your answer.  This is not a foolproof test though, because even on her bad side she may have a small amount of vision.


----------



## Pandapop (Jul 27, 2012)

She's just as round as her siblings, so she hasn't lost any weight... I checked on her again earlier and she still seems fine. I'll try that test you suggested, MojoMouse! I try to interact with the little ones at least once a day, so tomorrow (or, more rather, later 'today'... it's 12:30am) I'll spend some one-on-one time and try it.

Right now she's playing in the paper towel tube I put in their bin. The babies seem to really enjoy it, lol. They're all over the thing, inside and out. :roll:


----------



## Pandapop (Jul 27, 2012)

Well, it's Monday already, and I checked up on everyone again this morning. She's not getting worse, but she's also not getting any better. She's still eating great, playing, drinking water, etc. I guess I just shouldn't worry about her too much, since other than her head tilt, she's just as normal as the other babies.


----------

